# Poodle hair: Before & After Brushing



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

oops, here's the pic!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

trying to attach the pic again..


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Haha! Pretty amazing, isn't it? I groomed Sugarfoot today, and it's always so nice...he looks fine "before," but then, the "after" is just stunning! His hair is getting so very thick and plush. Leroy looks amazing!

--Q


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the pic. It's both funnily cute and informative too



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Yes brushing does make them look so different. I love how soft Lily gets after I brush and comb her.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

After I saw the pic last nite I got out the brush and started brushing Harry. He was not impressed as he was ready to bed. (Mummy is so bad). 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

